# Shimano Spheros 8000 report



## opus68

After breaking my Pen Sargus 6000 twice, I looked around and decided on the Spheros 8000FB. The 27 pound drag capacity, weight and price were the factors that attracted me. I planned on using it for jigging for AJs.

I loaded 80lb sufix braid on it. Bench testing the drag and line, it seemed fine.

At first, the reel seemed great. I caught several nice AJs and it seemed to be working well. However, on my last trip out, i got into an AJ that was pulling very hard. I loosened the drag a bit, but it gave one more pull and the line broke, right at the reel. I was very surprised and could not figure out how that could happen with a max drag of 27 pounds.

Anyway, tonight i was loading new line on because i had lost about half my spool of line.Found scratch marks on the outside of the spool.I figured out that under drags greater than 15 lbs, (based on a scale)the rotor arm was flexing enough to contact the spool. As soon as this happened, the spool locked up. This is what caused my line to break.

A previous poster had mentioned that the smaller Shimano's have nonmetal rotor arms.When i squeeze the rotors on the 8000FB, they flex noticeably. On the 18000FB i just bought, they are solid, no flex at all.

So, i would not recommend the Spheros 8000FB,based onthe locking up of the spool atabout 15-17 pounds of drag. 

And, a buying tip. If you can flex the rotor arms by squeezing the reel, beware of the reel if you are planning to put more than about 15-20 pounds of drag on it.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams

Thanks for the review and sorry to hear about your bad luck. What you said makes sense, especially if you are going to be using that much drag. I think these are great reels for medium duty use when you are not going touse a ton of drag (i.e. cobia fishing) but there are probably better choices for reels to use for jacks, tunas, etc..


----------



## lobsterman

The Saragoosa is exactly the same as far as rotor. You will also need to upgrade the drag washers too. There is not a cheap alternative that will hold up to the riggors of constant jigging and drag pressures. The best I can tell you is get an 18000 Saragoosa of Spheros or bite the bullet and get a Stella FA at least.


----------



## Chris V

Its funny cause the older model spheros didn't have any real issues until they "upgraded" them. My older 8000 has caught many big fish without issues. BUT, I've sold many newer ones to some hard-core fishermen without many complaints either.

I think they should have left them alone. If you're looking for a replacement, check out the Daiwa Saltist. They are badass.


----------



## andrew whitman

or a cabo 60. same line capacity exactly as the 8000 shimanos and a much better reel. i have never had more than 18 pounds of drag on any shimano 8000 besides a stella for that exact reason.


----------

